# Silly Question.



## tracy (Jan 18, 2012)

My pygmys do not seem to have an odor, they smell like the hay, and even their urine and feces doesnt seem to have an odor,, So a silly question, Why dont they have a scent? Not that Im complaining, but I cant seem to find any info on this. :lovey:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just means that you have done a good job with keeping their home clean!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

liz said:


> Just means that you have done a good job with keeping their home clean!


You are a good goat mommy :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> liz said:
> 
> 
> > Just means that you have done a good job with keeping their home clean!
> ...


agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think most farm animals really have a strong scent as long as they're clean and in a clean environment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Just means that you have done a good job with keeping their home clean!


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with Kylee. I just love to hug a horse, they always smell so good, of all the animals I've had in my lifetime nothing beats the smell of a horse. Now if they would just come out with a colone that smelt like horses my dear hubby would get a lot more hugs


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

MAW said:


> I agree with Kylee. I just love to hug a horse, they always smell so good, of all the animals I've had in my lifetime nothing beats the smell of a horse. Now if they would just come out with a colone that smelt like horses my dear hubby would get a lot more hugs


 :laugh: :ROFL:

Neither my pygmies or Nigerians smell...only bucks when in rut...ah the smell of a buck.


----------



## tracy (Jan 18, 2012)

My lil buck Jack is Never gonna rut,, we go Friday for de-horning and Neutering. As for Tes, my little sweety girl, she will be de-horned when we know she 100% healthy. a few more weeks and she should be there. I have heard that the reason for no scent is they are animals of prey so its a protection thing. Is that true?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a city person come over and smell your barn. :ROFL: 

Sounds like you keep everything clean!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Have a city person come over and smell your barn. :ROFL:
> 
> Sounds like you keep everything clean!


 :laugh: that is always fun!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

yea lol they turn their nose up like they are grossed out  Or have them as new neighbors and you are checking pooches or udders  they think you are sick and molesting your goats :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Jessaba said:


> yea lol they turn their nose up like they are grossed out  Or have them as new neighbors and you are checking pooches or udders  they think you are sick and molesting your goats :laugh:


lol! yep lifting up their tail and looking..... they always look at us weird... our neighbor was grossed out when the kids were born last year! lol! soooo funny!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Clean goaties! I don't like it when people say goats stink. They don't, it's poor management that stinks.
Of course bucks do smell when they're in rut, but that's about it.
I love the smell of hay, the sweet breath of goats, and the warm fuzzy smell of a goat's neck against my cheek!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Clean goaties! I don't like it when people say goats stink. They don't, it's poor management that stinks.
> Of course bucks do smell when they're in rut, but that's about it.
> I love the smell of hay, the sweet breath of goats, and the warm fuzzy smell of a goat's neck against my cheek!


i agree!


----------

